# Why does my cat shiver his tails



## Mandarinparade (Apr 4, 2004)

After my cat died, my son's cat rather adopted me. When I come back after an absence (say, after work), he will run at me with his tail straight up and then when he gets close to me he shivers just the top third of his tail. He then usually runs past me, although he now sometimes comes back if I call out to him. He's more liable to get on my lap now that he is neutered. My vet said this was some sort of love thing.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

My Minnie shivers her tail to. I always figured it is because she is a nervous natured cat. My other cats dont do this.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Velvet does that too. She seems to do it when she's excited.


----------



## mccorma (Jul 13, 2003)

My cat does this too, when she gets up on the counter and is expecting food. I call it the "food dance". She shuffles her back feet and quivers her tail in a straight up position.

I have a book on cat behavior, and they say this is the same thing a cat does when it is going to spray, to allow the cat to get more "range" with the urine..... :shock: 

The book goes on to say that the same behavior can be exhibited as a display of pleasure, often in anticipation of a feeding. In my case, I'd say this is definitely what is going on as I usually only see the "food dance" when she is hungry and knows dinner time is coming!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

That is a good definition. Minnie only does this when she knows I am going to pet her. Like she is in anticipation of being pet....

Awww how sweet!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Ginza does this too, and we did figure out a long time ago that it was his way of saying 'hello', as he only does that when he stands in front of me or hubby, or when I'm putting out food. It's so endearing and cute.

Yup, it's usually the position taken when they're ready to spray, along with the vibrating tail. I'm sooooo glad he hasn't figured out the second part yet (knock on wood).


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

Kiwi does that too, particularly when she's about to get fed. You can see the excitement and anticipation in her actions as she rubs against you. Then she does the tail thing. Since it's also an action that accompanies spraying, even though she's spayed, I'd suspect it is also a territorial thing. It's like she's saying "this is my place, and I like it".


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Mine also do this but only when they see a bird or butterfly outside and want to get it. Its usually accompied by chirping


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

This thread is over 6 years old. Please do not dredge up such old topics.


----------

